# Image per Klick unterscheiden



## Sneakizzel (12. Jun 2005)

Mahlzeit an alle,

ich hab in einem Applet zwei Bilder so eingebunden

posImage01=getImage(getCodeBase(),"pos01.jpg");
posImage02=getImage(getCodeBase(),"pos02.jpg");

Anzeigen klappt so weit, nun möchte ich aber das wenn ich eins
der beiden Bild anklicke, mir mitgeteilt wird welches das ist.

Tja und da hab ich zurzeit kein Schimmer wie ich das mit einem
der Listener realisieren soll.

schon mal danke im Vorraus

mfg sneaker


----------



## Wildcard (12. Jun 2005)

Wo/wie stellst du die Bilder denn dar?


----------



## Sneakizzel (12. Jun 2005)

Zur Zeit so


```
public class Bild extends Applet implements ActionListener{

	Image posImage01,
	      posImage02;


        public void init(){
        	posImage01=getImage(getCodeBase(),"pos01.jpg");
                posImage01=getImage(getCodeBase(),"pos02.jpg");
        }
        public void start()	{
        	repaint();
        }
        
        public void run(){
        	repaint();
        }

        public void paint(Graphics g){
               
        	g.drawImage(posImage01,  0,   0, this);}
        	g.drawImage(posImage02, 50,   0, this);
        }
}
```


----------



## Wildcard (12. Jun 2005)

Dann mit einem MouseListener die Position prüfen.
Ist aber vieleicht schöner jedes Bild in ein eigenes Label zu klatschen und dort dann jeweils einen eigenen MouseListener verwenden.


----------



## Sneakizzel (12. Jun 2005)

Das erste hatte ich mir auch schon überlegt, oder aber JButtons zu verwenden, worauf das Bild gelegt werden soll. Aber das mit den Labels hört sich gut an. Aber wie versehe ich den das Bild mit seinem eigenen Label ?


----------



## Wildcard (12. Jun 2005)

Erstell dir ein ImageIcon, und pack das in den Konstruktor oder mit setIcon 
(geht aber nur mit JLabels)


----------



## sisko78 (27. Jul 2005)

Da hätte ich auch noch ne Frage zu:
Ich will nachher im MouseListener genau wissen, welches Bild angeklickt wurde. Jetzt könnte ich im Konstruktor von ImageIcon ja ne Description mit angeben und nachher in der mousePressed-Methode per getSource und Casting die Description wieder holen, aber ist ja ein String. Wenn mein Bild aber meinetwegen durch zwei ints identifiert wird, müsste ich den String erst wieder nach diesen ints parsen. Macht man das so?


----------

